# 2Crave Mach 10 wheels & Bridgestone Potenza RE97AS Tires



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone have either the 2Crave Mach 10 satin Black 18x8 wheels or the Bridgestone Potenza RE97AS tires on their Cruze? Likes? Dislikes?


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

The tires are 225/45-18. Forgot to mention.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I think someone got the Mach 10s, and it looked pretty nice. As for your tire choice, whats your budget? Because depending on how much you're willing to spend there are much better options out there. Remember, a tire might be cheaper now, but $800 for tires that last 60K miles compared to $600 tires that only last 30-40K will save you in the long run.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> I think someone got the Mach 10s, and it looked pretty nice. As for your tire choice, whats your budget? Because depending on how much you're willing to spend there are much better options out there. Remember, a tire might be cheaper now, but $800 for tires that last 60K miles compared to $600 tires that only last 30-40K will save you in the long run.



What tire would you suggest?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lego-Man said:


> What tire would you suggest?


To even begin answering this question we need to know what you're looking for in a tire. LRR tires, high performance tires, etc.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Lrr


----------

